# galveston shark fishing report



## lunkerbrad

hit the beach on thursday 14th and met green water and flat surf . . i ran out a 12/0 and three 9/0 with southern ray on all rods .about 10 am now and the day was going to be a great one .well around 10.45 am got my first run and saw a shark going air borne 350 yards out and was trying to scream a 12/0 . stupid fish. i was hooked up and landed a 6 foot black tip and got a few pics and let go to fight again . the rest of the day i had 6 more runs with sharks jumping and spitting the hooks. and two of the mack attack on my line only hit the clear line on the same rod i lost 200 first time and added some green line then ran out and got cut again hit the clear line again . dam macks . well still a great day there was no weed in water .


----------



## trodery

Nice pics


----------



## Jolly Roger

good to see someone got some action this weekend.


----------



## flattstalkerkvs

If you dont mind me asking how far where you out ?


----------



## spawningbedassassin

Looks like a great day!


----------



## lunkerbrad

flattstalkerkvs said:


> If you dont mind me asking how far where you out ?


 i run out no less than 350 yards and out to 500 yards and it depends on where you are at on the coast .


----------



## Fishing_for_Food

Well if you dont mind me to ask where were you fishing


----------



## CAPSIZED

Very nice report and pics.... keep them coming. Its days like that I'm torn between offshore and the beach. I usually go offshore but you're making that choice harder for me. Keep on sharkin!


----------



## justletmein

Well normally I don't like crowds, but that's the type of crowd I wouldn't mind so much.  Thanks for the report and cool pics.


----------



## CypressTexas

what a stud


----------



## TMWTim

Now that is a sweet report! Nice shark too


----------



## lunkerbrad

shwing.. shwing.. that is why i love fishing galveston .


----------



## jeepjoe

*suggestion*

Next time in taking photos have the ladies bend over further so they will be positioned in the pic better.


----------



## big_zugie

gah looks like you had a nice catch that day


----------



## tjftmf

Good Shark and Eye candy now thats priceless


----------



## spotsndots

Lunkerbrad....you need to go shark fishing more often and keep posting the pics!!


----------



## txredneck68

NICE PICS, oh and nice shark also


----------



## BOB198

how big was it


----------



## Redfishr

Another good shark from the beach....


----------



## Tiny

its amasing how many pretty girls come a running when you haul a good sized shark up on the beach!! good job!! ohh I miss them days, maybe I'll try it again sometime...


----------



## chum bucket

MAN...... ten of them Im going fishing with you!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Man, for one ugly dude, you sure attrack the babes. Oh, the shark ain't bad either.


----------



## CrazyYak

Great pics and report!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

I know there younger but got oh motty da*n


----------



## lunkerbrad

they went to texas teck


----------



## choupique

There is a shark in those pictures???????????


----------



## justletmein

choupique said:


> There is a shark in those pictures???????????


You know what's funny I showed that pic to a buddy of mine and he freaked out looking at that from work and got all scared. :cop: I had to tell him to come back and look and point out the shark in the pic. LMAO


----------



## tee-bag

Guess i need 2 take up shark fishing. Or go back 2 school


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

choupique said:


> There is a shark in those pictures???????????


THERE IS ?????????? I didn't see it, something else caught my eye!!!!!!!!!!:spineyes: They can have all my money BOTH DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDL

Dude, you was'nt Surf fish'n ! You was Troll'n for Tuna !


----------



## justletmein

LDL said:


> Dude, you was'nt Surf fish'n ! You was Troll'n for Tuna !


I dunno about the tuna, but looks like he caught some of the infamous pink snapper. :tongue:


----------



## Hotrod

Nice report and pics. You look like a big guy, but that shark just needed to swing less than a foot and he would have your leg in his mouth. You were looking at the babes, the shark was looking at a T-Leg bone steak. Be safe.


----------



## Knight Sharker

Oh man,I so have to get out there now that little league is over it's time to pack the camper!


----------



## lunkerbrad

*girls*



Knight Sharker said:


> Oh man,I so have to get out there now that little league is over it's time to pack the camper!


hey you yea stop touching that.


----------



## wacowade

WOW... 11 Keepers in that pic.. I am pretty sure thats well over them Texas Limit! You should at least share some of those with your buddies to make it legal and all..


----------



## El Robalo

Nice, shark too


----------



## Freshwaterman

lunkerbrad said:


> i run out no less than 350 yards and out to 500 yards and it depends on where you are at on the coast .


?

how do you get out 350 yards? or 500 for that mater?


----------



## justletmein

Aristotle said:


> ?
> 
> how do you get out 350 yards? or 500 for that mater?


Kayak.  ...or maybe one of lunkerbrad's harem swims it out for him. :rotfl:


----------



## manihaack

*tasty tuna*

Can you smell what the Lunker is cooking !


LDL said:


> Dude, you was'nt Surf fish'n ! You was Troll'n for Tuna !


----------



## Freshwaterman

What's his secrect? Surely its not his looks! Man, maybe its charisma, truck, or just the shark? I going to grow a beer gut and beard, too and see if I can catch the babes like the stud-muffin.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

chicks dig sharks? who knew?


----------



## Scooby

*Shark........*

What shark?


----------



## lunkerbrad

THAT IS My Fishing Team.


----------

